# Custom Box Calls



## wncgarrett (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey Guys, I'm a newbie here and I need some advise. I have hunted turkeys for as long as I can remember and have used mostly mouth calls but now I really want to get good custom box calls but (like most everyone) I don't want to my wife hatin me after I get it.  Seems like all the box calls I have got in the past just sound dead or you really have to work just to get a yelp out of it.  I have been looking at David Mills calls and I'm leaning that way.  Does anyone have any recommendations for what im looking for, a good call without breakin the bank.  Thanks for the any help.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 5, 2010)

david makes some great calls, you will not be disappointed.


----------



## Kevin Farr (Feb 5, 2010)

I really like Scott Basehore.  He makes a dang good one and it's not high priced.  He has won a bunch of awards with his as well if that means anything.   good luck


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 5, 2010)

I'd also look at getting one from Bob Harwell.


----------



## gblrklr (Feb 5, 2010)

01Foreman400 said:


> I'd also look at getting one from Bob Harwell.



Bob makes an excellent box for a reasonable price.  He is one of the few custom makers that I would buy a call from without running it first.


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 5, 2010)

gblrklr said:


> Bob makes an excellent box for a reasonable price.  He is one of the few custom makers that I would buy a call from without running it first.




No doubt about that


----------



## ryanwhit (Feb 5, 2010)

gblrklr said:


> Bob makes an excellent box for a reasonable price.  He is one of the few custom makers that I would buy a call from without running it first.



yep.

I like my new Scott's Cutter as well.

I understand Mr Mills makes a fine call, but I have not yet had the privilege to run one.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 5, 2010)

ryanwhit said:


> yep.
> 
> I like my new Scott's Cutter as well.
> 
> I understand Mr Mills makes a fine call, but I have not yet had the privilege to run one.




PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  DON'T REFER TO ME AS MR.!!!!!!!


----------



## BrowningTech (Feb 5, 2010)

a lot of good ones out there Marlin Watkins is one


----------



## ryanwhit (Feb 5, 2010)

David Mills said:


> PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  DON'T REFER TO ME AS MR.!!!!!!!



Can I call you Mr David??


----------



## va longbeard (Feb 5, 2010)

Couple of recommendations from calls I have:

Billy White Hustlin hen - small to no wait
Tim Clayon one sider - small to no wait
Steve Mann butternut old hen - expensive long wait
Darrin Dawkins poplar - expensive long wait
SS calls one or two sider - small to no wait
Billy Bush - paddle call expensive long wait
Bob Harwell - small to no wait

Want a Lamar Williams - very expensive and very long wait


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 5, 2010)

ryanwhit said:


> Can I call you Mr David??



Close


----------



## BOB_HARWELL (Feb 5, 2010)

David, At your age,,,,,,,Why not?

           BOB


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 5, 2010)

BOB_HARWELL said:


> David, At your age,,,,,,,Why not?
> 
> BOB



Look who's talking,,,,, Mr. Harwell


You doin OK Bob???


----------



## BOB_HARWELL (Feb 5, 2010)

Doing fine,,,,,,,for my age. Thanks for asking.

              BOB


----------



## ryanwhit (Feb 5, 2010)

David Mills said:


> Look who's talking,,,,, Mr. Harwell
> 
> 
> You doin OK Bob???





BOB_HARWELL said:


> Doing fine,,,,,,,for my age. Thanks for asking.
> 
> BOB





BOB_HARWELL said:


> David, At your age,,,,,,,Why not?
> 
> BOB



I call Mr. Bob.....  Mr. Bob.


----------



## augiedog55 (Feb 5, 2010)

Bob Harwell
SS custom calls
Marlin Watkins
Tim Clayton
Lee Smith
Marlin Watkins
Irvin Witt
Jeff Mac Kamey
  And so many more


----------



## GADAWGS (Feb 5, 2010)

You would do well to get a box from David Mills, great guy with a great product. You wont be disappointed


----------



## trailhunter (Feb 5, 2010)

Just about all the names listed above are great call makers that I have had the pleasure of either owning one of their boxes or running one of their boxes.  

In regards to the members of this board whose boxes I have run, David makes a jam up sounding box that is hard to beat and you can't go wrong with it.  Gadawgs also makes an excellent box and Bob Harwell's boxes are top notch.


----------



## M Sharpe (Feb 5, 2010)

Jack Scott makes a fine box and is even making a little one sider that sounds really good. Irving Whitt also makes a fine call, beautiful workmanship and sounds great too, SS Custom Calls makes some good ones as well. I played every call SS entered in the Call Maker's contest at the Grand Nationals last year, not a bad one in the bunch. I intended on buying one last year but every time I went buy their booth they were swamped. Maybe this year. I sure these others mentioned are fine boxes, I just haven't had the opportunity to play one,...yet.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 5, 2010)

M Sharpe said:


> Jack Scott makes a fine box and is even making a little one sider that sounds really good. Irving Whitt also makes a fine call, beautiful workmanship and sounds great too, SS Custom Calls makes some good ones as well. I played every call SS entered in the Call Maker's contest at the Grand Nationals last year, not a bad one in the bunch. I intended on buying one last year but every time I went buy their booth they were swamped. Maybe this year. I sure these others mentioned are fine boxes, I just haven't had the opportunity to play one,...yet.



i agree with all of the above.  although i have never run an ss box, i have heard nothing but great things about them.


----------



## galloping gobbler (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh goodness, almost forgot, Mr. Albert Paul from Paul's Calls. Super callmaker and overall one of the nicest guys you'll ever chance to meet. Very reasonable prices relatively short wait too.


----------



## Double Gun (Feb 6, 2010)

Just please try and run it yourself before buying one. Most of the names listed already will be a good starting choice. Even if you get one of theirs and it does not sound right to you, send it back and they will try and make it right.

Good luck, nothing like a good box call in the turkey woods.They seem to have fallen out of favor over the last few years for the mouth and pot calls. Which is a good thing for the hunter that can run a good box.


----------



## TK1 (Feb 6, 2010)

Wendell Lancaster and Bob harwell


----------



## Hawken2222 (Feb 6, 2010)

I just purchased my first custom box three weeks ago.  It was one of Jack Scott's  box calls.  I love it. I look forward to trying some of the other custom boxes mentioned in this thread.


----------



## wncgarrett (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks guys for all the input.  I have contacted some of the call makers yall have suggested.  Thanks again.


----------



## turk2di (Feb 7, 2010)

Ron Clough at Close-calls makes a beautiful box call. He made me this box call for my 20th season of turkey hunting!


----------



## Greg Tench (Feb 7, 2010)

Lee Chadwick


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 7, 2010)

turk2di said:


> Ron Clough at Close-calls makes a beautiful box call. He made me this box call for my 20th season of turkey hunting!



Can you get a better focus on that call, I'd really like to see the detail.  It looks like the box is laminated and I have not seen that before.


----------



## galloping gobbler (Feb 7, 2010)

Oh yes! Wendell Lancaster, THE most underrated callmaker out there, IMHO. Very reasonable with the prices too. He makes a mean little rectangular slate as well for cheap! Not to mention a great southern gentleman.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 7, 2010)

galloping gobbler said:


> Oh yes! Wendell Lancaster, THE most underrated callmaker out there, IMHO. Very reasonable with the prices too. He makes a mean little rectangular slate as well for cheap! Not to mention a great southern gentleman.


Wendell has taught me more about making box calls than any other call maker.  His calls are second to none and I consider him a good friend.


----------



## turk2di (Feb 7, 2010)

Here ya go David:


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 7, 2010)

That is a laminate isn't it???  Nice.


----------



## turk2di (Feb 7, 2010)

David Mills said:


> That is a laminate isn't it???  Nice.



Yea, it is & if i could find the paper he sent with it..the call has about 9 different woods in it


----------



## BEARDHUNTER (Feb 7, 2010)

If you are looking for a paddle call  I have some good one"s  I will be at the Perry show  booth #547


----------



## Kevin Farr (Feb 8, 2010)

BEARDHUNTER said:


> If you are looking for a paddle call  I have some good one"s  I will be at the Perry show  booth #547



Looking forward to seeing you again Russell.


----------



## ccleroy (Feb 8, 2010)

I just got on the list for a Steve Mann and 2 Irving Whitt's........I have quite a few I still have to obtain............


----------



## gobbler10ga (Feb 8, 2010)

Lee Chadwick


----------



## TR Call Maker (Feb 8, 2010)

I think it would be appropriate to call Mr Harwell and Mr Mills mister since they both are older than me(I think)


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 8, 2010)

TR Call Maker said:


> I think it would be appropriate to call Mr Harwell and Mr Mills mister since they both are older than me(I think)


I'm sure Mr. Hartwell has you by a year or 2; tell me your BD and I'll tell you mine.


----------



## Gadget (Feb 8, 2010)

TR Call Maker said:


> I think it would be appropriate to call Mr Harwell and Mr Mills mister since they both are older than me(I think)







Nitro called me Mr. on the phone the other night......... had to correct him...


----------



## Gadget (Feb 8, 2010)

turk2di said:


> Yea, it is & if i could find the paper he sent with it..the call has about 9 different woods in it




Nice call 2di, never seen a laminated box like that, how many did he build?.... limited edition?


----------



## TR Call Maker (Feb 9, 2010)

David Mills said:


> I'm sure Mr. Hartwell has you by a year or 2; tell me your BD and I'll tell you mine.




11/23/53 but I'm well preserved.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 9, 2010)

TR Call Maker said:


> 11/23/53 but I'm well preserved.


You are near about old enough to be my daddy


----------



## TR Call Maker (Feb 9, 2010)

David Mills said:


> You are near about old enough to be my daddy



No way, you couldn't get that ulgy in less than 60 years.


----------



## BOB_HARWELL (Feb 9, 2010)

7/20/1945

           bob


----------



## gblrklr (Feb 9, 2010)

BOB_HARWELL said:


> 7/20/1945
> 
> bob



Dang, you're older than Leeeeemar!


----------



## jleepeters (Feb 9, 2010)

olin Humphries in eatonton makes a great sounding box as well, Ive heard the Scotts cutter ran and it sounded great as well.


----------

